# Hello.....a little about me



## PCOS,CF,&TTC

Just trying to fit in somewhere on here.....looking for advice and support....

I was diagnosed with PCOS in March 2008, and my DH was born with Cystic Fibrosis, but we love a challenge! :)


----------



## xJG30

Welcome To BnB


----------



## PCOS,CF,&TTC

Thanks!


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## PCOS,CF,&TTC

Thanks!!!!


----------



## genkigemini

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/th18s10.jpg


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: welcome


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## PCOS,CF,&TTC

genkigemini said:


> https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/th18s10.jpg

LOL 

Thanks bunches, genki!

<3 your graphic; BSSM rocks my manga shelf as we speak!


----------



## miel

hello and welcome :)


----------



## HkLiz

:hi: welcome!!


----------



## loveybear1

Hello, I am 38 yrs. old and ttc. I have been off of birth control for 10 years and i have had unprotected sex the whole time and not gotten pregnant. Recently, I realized that if I wanted to have a baby, I better get on it since I am no spring chicken! I went for a consult to my OB/GYN and he told me to use an ovulation predictor kit. I haven't done that yet. I had a hysterosalpingogram and it turned out normal and my husband had his wigglers tested and those were normal. I have 32 day cycles and it feels like I start ovulating on days 14 thru 17 but not EXACTLY sure what day I am ovulating. Usually on day 14, I start getting left side cramps, they slowly turn into severe cramps and the pain starts radiating over my lower abdomen (I had an ultrasound years back and the tech. told me that I have a very small cyst on the left ovary) This lasts for about a week. I was active with my husband on day 14, 16,17, 19, and 21. I am hoping this covers it. I stopped smoking, drinking and stopped using coffee in the mornings. I have started eating alot more fruits and vegetables and am taking prenatals. My husband is taking multi-vitamines for men. I tried last month but we weren't as active (sex) and AF showed up. I was dissappointed but moved on quickly. I have been reading the "Making Babies" book (It is fantastic!) and I have tried to convert to some of the health advice in there. I also even had a check up to make sure I didn't have any bacterial infections and my husband did the same. I am just crossing my fingers now and praying. If anyone here recognizes the symptoms, (left sided pain that radiates to the lower abdomen) please let me know because it happens to me all the time and I feel alone because even doctors act as if it is no big deal! TTC Out!


----------



## loveybear1

Thank you!


----------



## v2007

Hi and welcome. 

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: and welcome


----------



## LittlePants

Hi and welcome! :flower:


----------



## loveybear1

Hi! It is nice to see someone here. I guess you all have been going through conception issues also! I am ten days away from period and am starting to get mild cramps and breast tenderness. My husband and I tried for the whole middle week of April and two days befor that week and on Sunday. I am thinking too much about it I guess. I felt like I was ovulating on the 13th so we started there and finished trying Saturday the 22nd. Sorry if that is too much info. I am so anxious! I pulled out a mustard seed and put it in my hand and told my son that the Bible says that if we have just as much faith as a grain of a mustard seed our prayers will come true (not exactly written that way). We both laughed and my son said, "Mom, you have more that that much faith!!" It tickled me that he could see that in me when I doubt the possibilities all the time! Pray for me! I am so ready to live my life out and have children (my son is my nephew and I raised him from toddler age). I have done things for others my whole life and think it is time to do some things for myself (things that make me happy!) Of course raising my Nephew has made me happy as well!


----------

